# Bringing in LCD TV



## rickholden (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know how much duty you pay for driving in with a LCD TV, 33 inch, cost about $900 bucks.
:juggle:


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

when i drove in i had told them i had $400 worth of stuff in my truck and had to pay $40. 
so if you tell them $900 i'm guessing it would be around $90.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, you may have to pay the sales tax of 15% plus some heavy penalties if it was made in China.
If you haven't already purchased the TV, there are advantages of purchasing it in Mexico:

Heavier power supply to handle our surges and spikes.
Warranty will be good in Mexico.
Service may be easier, especially during warranty.
No need for voltage regulator.

AdePuebla,
Did you get a receipt from 'Aduana' for that $40.00? If not, you may have been scammed.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, i did get an Aduana receipt.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good! I have heard of instances where the cash just changed hands at the car window and want readers to be cautioned not to do that with any Mexican official; it is a felony for both parties.
Now, with the new and better educated border officials in Mexico, things may be better; perhaps more strict, but more efficient.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

good topic..... all 1400 agents working at the aduana at border entry points and cargo ship dock areas have been replaced 3 weeks ago or so...

besides looking for weapons and ammunition, they are also ordered to look for un-declared flat screen T.V.'s so folks make sure you have your receipt when you purchased it.


----------

